# CANON BJC-250

## pinnockio

Hello,

I'm having a printer problem  :Wink: .  The kernel recognizes my printer: canon bjc-250.

Emerging gimp-cups works fine; the printer with model is even mentioned as being on the paralell port.  Using the correct printerdriver,... .

But whatever I try to print, the printer doesn't react at all.  The list of completed jobs, the list for every print job mentions it has been cancelled,... .  I tried everything (even another model, linuxprinting.org etc.) but I can't get it working.  Does anybody can help me out?

Kind regards,

A belgian gentoo user

----------

## ch0c0b0

Hi.  Have you checked out your /var/log/cups/error_log file for any clues on what might be happening? I once had a similar problem and found that I did not have the appropriate filters installed to convert .ps files for printing.  Check that log first.  Errors should have the first letter of the line as "E".  Do:

```
grep "E" /var/log/cups/error_log
```

Also, do you have ghostcript installed?  This is what I needed to solve my problem.  Again, depends on the error.  HTH

----------

## pinnockio

Hello,

When I tried to print the error_log itself (as a test) this line was added to the log: 

Job 25 queued on 'BJC_250' by 'root'

Unable to convert file 0 to printable format for job 25

For every job I tried to print I get the same error, even with .gs -file while having ghostscript installed (on the other hand printing to a gs-file works just fine).  I assume something messing up the whole thing.

I'm running gnome, fluxbox and blackbox.  On my other machine everything is running just fine with kde3

Kind regards,

A belgian Gentoo user

----------

## Slurp53

I was having the same problem on an Epson 820, everything cancelled.  Somebody told me to downgrade to cups-1.1.14-r4 and that fixed the problem and everything works fine now.  See  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=9832

----------

## pinnockio

Hello,

I did some research (via google.be  :Smile:  ) and found the following from 'http://www.cups.org/software.html':

"Note:

 CUPS 1.1.cups-1.1.14 -ebuild15  and higher no longer include the PostScript RIP filter,  pstoraster , necessary for printing PostScript, PDF, text, or HP-GL/2 files to non-PostScript printers. You must also install a version of Ghostscript with the "cups" raster driver (gdevcups.c) to print to non-PostScript printers. "

So it ain't due the fact it's being a canon printer but the disapearance of the RIP filter.  I tried to find the pstoraster but in vain, so I downgraded to the to cups-1.1.14-r4 and now everything is working fine.

Perhaps a good thing to fix the standard cups-emerge to avoid an overload of print problems?

cups-1.1.14 -ebuild

Kind regards,

A belgian Gentoo user

----------

## Lasker

 *pinnockio wrote:*   

>  snip pinnockio's google research 

 

I cut & paste your research to a gentoo developer via PM.

He still seems to believe that the problem is solved already.

Hope this one throws a new light on the cups problem.

Thanks and regards,

Lasker

----------

## pinnockio

Hello,

Well, I re-merged the 1.15 cups package yesterday and it still had the problem (and choose to downgrade instead).  Just to shed some light on when I did the installation.  :Smile: 

Kind regards,

A belgian Gentoo user

----------

